# CIC Application



## Greenie63 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm doing the CIC application without any support from family or friends. Would like to know after the processing period (from what I know is 6 to 9 months), how fast the procedures can go until one achieves the PR status (not really the card just that CIC notify you that you are already a Canadian PR)? I'm asking this so that I can plan when to quit my job in Singapore and to estimate my living expenses and when it's good to fly over etc.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How much points do you have?


----------



## Greenie63 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have just enough to make it for the skilled worker program but barely borderline.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You do realise that you must wait for your Express Entry score to be drawn before you will receive a and if you have a CRS score of less than say 450 points, you're not likely to receive an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada... even with a CRS >450, it's not automatic that you will qualify in the next draw.

How Express Entry works.


----------



## Greenie63 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ya yet I don't have anything else to offer than what I already have. It won't be possible to get a job without being there in Canada first. No Canadian experience or French knowledge. Any suggestion?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Provincial Nomination or a job offer from the Job Bank (it's part of Express Entry program once you've entered the pool). 

Beyond that, your options are limited.


----------



## Greenie63 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you WCCG for your inputs. I'm currently inquiring about provincial nomination. Am I able to try securing jobs from job bank after I'm in the pool? How does this work, no interviews?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Greenie63 said:


> Thank you WCCG for your inputs. I'm currently inquiring about provincial nomination. Am I able to try securing jobs from job bank after I'm in the pool? How does this work, no interviews?


I'm not familiar with the mechanics of how the Job Bank works (i.e. I don't know how interviews are conducted or anything like that) but yes, you can peruse the job listings in the Bank once you've entered the pool.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Not every job on the Job Bank qualifies for a visa!


----------



## Greenie63 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi does the address indicated in the express entry profile refers to the one which I will receive related documents from CIC? My personal identification has my home address where I am not staying at or will receive documents.


----------

